# Ordering online from theplantguy.org



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

Has anyone ordered from this guy? He is in Canada and the prices seem pretty decent. Prices on moss are cheaper than most local stores even with shipping. 

The PlantGuy- Canadian Aquarium Plants


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

never heard of it, thanks for posting ill check it out


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i dont get how its so expensive to ship within canada, ive ordered plants/moss from aquaticmagic off ebay, its from malaysia and costs 5 bucks including shipping, the plants arrived in a few weeks half dead haha but all revived and thrived in my no-tech no fert aquarium


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

Prices of plants are good but shipping kills the deal. I guess if you do a group buy with a few people, it will work out.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

I bought some plants from him a while back. I don't remember the shipping being too bad and the plants were in great shape and came super fast. Probably good if he has stuff you can't find locally otherwise it'll probably be cheap to by from someone here.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

It doesn't help that 80% of the plants are unavailable or on back order. Most of what he has listed could be available from fellow members. Lots of my plants arent even listed on his site. I've only bought a couple plants in stores the last year, the rest have been from here. You get better quality and rarer finds at great prices. Lawson (reckon) has brought in a ton of great stuff.


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

It's too bad Reckon isn't in Vancouver


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Prices are actually quite decent. Compared to AQ West and other local stores, they're quite competitive. As for shipping, it's not bad at all, if we can organize a group order of $100 or more, shipping is FREE. A lot of people here are looking for cheap plants so it wouldn't be that difficult for a bunch of us to spend $100 in total.

Anyways, if anyone wants to do a group order when more plants are available on that site, I'm in. A bunch of plants that I want are listed as "currently not available". As soon as they're available, I'm looking at around $25 worth of plants, just need a couple more people and we're good.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've ordered from him several times. If you do a bigger order, it's worth it as the shipping is fairly high in comparison to ebay. A group order would be great.

One shipment I received had pest snails, although the other 3 shipments were perfect. He even sent in a bunch of different plants for free in a separate shipment, along with cherry shrimp years ago before he moved to a different province just to make sure that all the stock arrived in good shape.

All and all a good guy, I think it's just a side business for him though, so he doesn't have a huge inventory. I would contact him via email to get an ETA or reserve on plants on BO or that are OOS.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

John is a really nice guy and I've ordered from him several times. Just be careful ordering plants that have just arrived in stock. I had some crypts sent to me the day he collected them at the US border (they had come from Florida) and the travel took its toll. Another time, when a plant came to me in poor condition, he was quick to offer a full refund or credit. So, if you make good choices as to what you order, I would say go for it. Especially if your splitting shipping costs. Might be interested in the group order thing too. 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

If you watch his youtube video, shipping on mosses is $2 across Canada as long as it's not too cold. He also had Crystal red shrimp for $3 each and 10 for $25.

Flame Moss - YouTube


----------

